# New Type of Mouse Trap



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

That'll work. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh no!
Was that distribution board live?
It's more than a mouse trap then

Maybe a man trap


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Reminds me of that dead bat someone found last year! hahaha


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

That'll leave a mark.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Today's find. Building a better mouse trap.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39344


Looks like a farmer installed that one!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

How about a moose trap?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

PETA will not like this thread. Need to save the animals, rodents included.


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

People
Eating
Tasty
Animals


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

I cant find it but theres one of a goat or animal hanging by the horns from a line. Pics from Norway but cant find it.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

meadow said:


> I cant find it but theres one of a goat or animal hanging by the horns from a line. Pics from Norway but cant find it.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Today's find. Building a better mouse trap.:thumbup:


What's with the SO cord in the side through a knockout?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

backstay said:


> What's with the SO cord in the side through a knockout?


Yeah and the romex without a connector on the bottom left. The mouse got in there because the proper connectors were not used IMO.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> What's with the SO cord in the side through a knockout?


It goes to a dryer receptacle 10' away.:laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> It goes to a dryer receptacle 10' away.:laughing:


Did you replace the panel? :001_huh:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Did you replace the panel? :001_huh:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

South Florida lizard trap. I actually like these lizards they were around when I was growing up, now we have a infestation of these curly tailed [email protected] everywhere.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

eddy current said:


> Yeah and the romex without a connector on the bottom left. The mouse got in there because the proper connectors were not used IMO.


For sure. That mouse probably got in there threw that exact ko.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> :thumbsup:


Pics or it didn't happen. :whistling2:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

He sent the pics to me.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> He sent the pics to me.



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

